# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin, wenn ich richtig geguckt habe gibt es keinen Thread für die Mefo Fänge auf der Insel ALS.(Meine Heimat :q)
Also ALS Fans, es geht los,ballert eure Fangberichte hier rein. Petri Heil.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

1ster !!!!|wavey:

Wann: 09.10.2011
Uhrzeit: 16-18.30 Uhr
Wo: Nørreskov
Fang: 2 Silberblanke Mefos die aber noch zu klein waren, release..
Wetter: 11 Grad,Wolkig,SW 5,Regenschauer
Köder: 18gr. Spöket Rot/Schwarz
Sonstiges: Direkt vor meine Schnauze tauchten plötzlich Schweinswale auf die da erstmal am jagen waren, trotzdem gabs danach noch eine Mefo..

Am WE geht weiter:vik:

Matze


----------



## fyggi1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Matze,

ist ne sehr schöne Idee einen Trööt über meine Lieblingsinsel zu eröffnen ! 

Melde vom 17.09. - 27.09.2011 ca. 20 Meerforellen von denen ich 2 Stück entnommen und alle auf Fliege gefangen habe. Es waren 2 silberne Fische von 51 und 54 cm ! Der Rest war zu klein oder schon angestaubt...

Fangort: Meine Lieblingsstelle auf Kegnaes, auf die ich mich jetzt schon wieder freue und deshalb schon den Frühjahrsurlaub plane.

Gruss aus Niedersachsen...


----------



## MEFO 09 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Matze...

Es gab gerade wegen der Schweinswale noch MEFO ! Nicht trotzdem...))

Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.Bei Tümmlersichtung in Strandnähe hatten wir schon oft gute MeFo-fänge !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Na dann können da gerne 20 Wale jagen :q

Lg
Matze


----------



## armyn (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin leute
ich werde vom 5.11. bis 12.11. die insel unsicher machen!
ist denn noch einer zufällig zu dieser zeit da oben?
mein neues kajak wird dieses jahr bei gutem wetter getestet, bei ner insel findet man ja irgendwo ne ruhige ecke#h
bis denne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Ich bin ja immer da |supergri


----------



## armyn (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

hallo matze
gibts denn in Fynshav auch einen angelladen, wo ich auch wattwürmer kaufen kann?
wenn ja, was kosten die denn dort?#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Nicht in Fynshav, aber in Notmark.Das ist 3-4 Kilometer vor Fynshav. Es ist der Angelladen von WRS-Charterboot, Frank hat auch generell Seeringler vorrätig, aber ruf lieber vorher an.Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du aufn Weg iln Flensburg Würmer bekommen bei DS-Angelsport, ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten hat er einen 1a Köderautomat,hole da auch seit Jahren meine Würmer und es war immer Top.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Heute nach Feierabend wieder in die Wathose gesprungen :m

Wann: 11.10.2011
Uhrzeit: 17-19.00 Uhr
Wo: Nørreskov
Fang: 1 guter Aussteiger,Silberblank,schätze 65-70cm !!! und 1 Silberblanke Mefo die aber noch zu klein war, release..
Wetter: 11 Grad,Wolkig,SW 5,Regenschauer
Köder: 18gr. Spöket Rot/Schwarz
Sonstiges:Könnte mir in A..... beissen, habe eine Super Mefo 2m vor meinen Füßen verloren, ich denke sie hatte ca. 65-70cm.#d

Lg
Matze


----------



## fyggi1 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hi Matze,

lese bei Dir immer wieder Nörreskov ! War schon unzählige Male auf Als und habe es dort noch nie versucht, denn es zieht mich immer wieder zu meiner Lieblingstelle auf Kegnaes...

Denke ich werde Deine Stelle mal im späteren Frühjahr besuchen.

Schade das Du den Fisch verloren hast...

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und versorge uns immer schön mit Infos !!!

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin,moin!
Wird auf Als zur Zeit nichts mehr gefangen oder geht ihr alle nicht mehr Angeln.Werde nächstes wochenende auf die Insel fahren und mein Glück versuchen.Mal sehen was so geht.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Dooooocch:q
Geh ab morgen wieder jeden Tag nach Feierabend los, die letzte Woche hatte ich einfach zu viel zu tun. Werde berichten #6


----------



## Waveman (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

@ Matze: bin von 28.10.- 31.10. auf Als/Kegneas, hast Du noch nen Spot Tipp für die diese Zeit (Ost/Südostwind ist angesagt) ? Wollte unbedingt mal die Landzunge bei Arnhilsöre antesten.
Danke und Gruß  Stefan


----------



## armyn (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin
noch 12 tage, dann bin ich für ne woche auf als:m


----------



## fyggi1 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



Waveman schrieb:


> bin von 28.10.- 31.10. auf Als/Kegneas, hast Du noch nen Spot Tipp für die diese Zeit (Ost/Südostwind ist angesagt) ?



Hallo Stefan,

bei den Winden bist Du doch bestens auf Kegnaes aufgehoben ! Fahre schon viele Jahre nach Als und verlasse äusserst selten Kegnaes, denn an den Windrädern und Faerge geht doch immer was.

Arnkil ist auch nicht schlecht, doch der Platz ist mir manchmal zu überlaufen und gefangen habe ich da auch noch nicht so prall. Liegt wohl daran das ich nur auf Kegnaes fische...|supergri

Petri und Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

@ waveman: Ich denke Arnkil ist immer ein Versuch wert. Zur Zeit werden aber an jeder Ecke hier Mefos gefangen, 80 % ist aber zu klein. Die besten Erfahrung habe ich bei SüdWest Winden gemacht.Meine "Stamm" Strände befinden sich ja eher auf der Belt Seite.Viel Erfolg#h


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin,moin!
Ich bin vom 28-30.10 auf der Insel.Die Insel macht einfach Süchtig.Bei so vielen schönen stellen findet mann eigendlich bei jedem wind einen schönen platz.
Was für farben fangen den zur Zeit.Hatte vor morgens und abends mit rot/schwartz und tagsüber mit weiß oder natürlichen mustern zu fischen.Was meint ihr.
Wenn jemand einen blauen opel combo aus Bremen sehen sollte,ruhig ansprechen.
Wie sieht es denn zur zeit aus mit dem BB rauszufahren.Gibt es ecken wo mann die möglichkeit hat ein paar Dorsche zu fangen ohne weggetrieben zu weden.
MFG Marc #h


----------



## Erik69 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

wenn ich das so lesen wird das ja echt voll dieses wochenende auf ALS ? Ich bin auch da mit 4 mann aber nur 2 Angler.

Der Hower fliegenfischer verein hier aus Hamburg hat auch ein Treffen auf ALS dieses Wochenende.

Morgen könnte ich noch ein paar Fliegen binden, wenn noch einer einen tipp hat.

Silberner Passat Hamburger Kennzeichen. wenn die Werkstatt das ruckeln morgen noch weg bekommt#q

gruß
erik


----------



## Waveman (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

@ Marc, ich werde mein BB auch mitnehmen und wenn der Wind es zulässt am Samstag, direkt am Damm rausgehen (Parkplatz "Carlos Hütte"). Wenn allerdings noch jemand den ultimativen Top Spot mit absoluter Fanggarantie auf Lager hat bin ich natürlich flexibel... Ach so, ich fahre ein, kaum zu übersehendes, gelbes Wohnmobil und wenn der Wind zu nimmt gehe ich Kiten...
tight lines - stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Man Man da wird die Insel aber voll am WE. Zeitgleich ist hier noch eine Art "Küstencup", veranstaltet von Dänen. Vllt sieht man sich, aber bei der Windvorhersage fahr ich wohl eher mit mein Kutter raus #h


----------



## Erik69 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

hmmm küstencup klingt nach vielen anglern....
na ich lass mich mal überraschen...
gruß
erik


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin.moin!
Waten fürn Küstencup?So mit Spinnrute auf Mefos oder wie?Na ja muß man woll positiv sehen,ne menge Leute die auch verückt sind.Würd sich schon ein nettes plätzchen finden.
Zu was für ner zeit wilst du denn am damm sein am sa.


----------



## Waveman (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ich denke aber am vormittag.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.  

Gruß und viel Spaß
Stefan


----------



## armyn (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin
wie siehts denn aus auf der insel?
wird denn irgendwas gefangen?:vik:


----------



## Erik69 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin, also ich war einem kumpel  am freitag und samstag auf als. nix gefangen nicht mal einen zupfer. ich mit fliege mein kumpel mit spinnrute. 
Gammel pol,kegnaes, arnkill nix. überall nur netzte netzte netzte... ich wusste nicht das es so viele netzte gibt. aber tümmler gesehen sonst nix. ach doch ein tcheche neben mir hat auf fliege einen kleine gefangen ca 20-30 cm. das wars...


----------



## Waveman (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Bin gerade zurück von Als. Hatte am Freitag ne Kleine auf Fliege (Kegneas Fearge), Samstag hatte mein Kumpel zwei Kleine auf Blech (Arnkil) und ich war dann heute vormittag noch in Stevning und habe noch ne Kleine auf nen 10Gramm Mörre erwischt. Schade, dass so viele Kleine unterwegs sind, trotzdem immer wieder gut da zu sein...


----------



## armyn (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin
am samstag gehts endlich nach als
gibts denn dort ne schöne stelle, um vom kajak zu angeln?
bei ostwind stärke 5 fällt die ostseite der insel bei mir weg, zu viel welle
geangelt wird auf platte oder geschleppt auf mefo und dorsch
bis denne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Keine Fangberichte ???;+


----------



## armyn (15. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

moin matze
letzte woche jede menge untermaßige mefos, n paar dorsche und n paar platten beim brandungsangeln.:m


----------



## fyggi1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Keine Fangberichte ???;+



Gebe die Frage mal an Dich zurück ! Gehst Du gar nicht mehr los ???

Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hej, werde Sonntag erstmals wieder angreifen.Bin Beruflich sehr eingespannt in letzter Zeit.
Keine Sorge, die Berichte kommen #h

Lg
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Heute null Nummer in Norreskov......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

24.12.2011
Nullnummer Kegneas Leuchtturm


Frohe Weihnachten|wavey:


----------



## Daywalker79 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



matze2004 schrieb:


> 24.12.2011
> Nullnummer Kegneas Leuchtturm
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten|wavey:


 

Hallo! 

Wir sind Mitte Mai auf Als. Leider sind alle Boote (WRS und Mommark) vermietet. Gibt es im Mai noch Chancen auf ne Mefo vom Ufer aus oder kennst du noch Möglichkeiten ein Boot zu mieten?

Habe wenigstens noch zwei Kuttertouren bei der Reederei Häfner ergattert! 

Grüße nach Als, Henry:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin, endlich verschwindet das verdammte Eis hier.Ich werde am WE wieder Gas geben und Blinkern was die Rute hergibt#6

Puhh alle Boote vermietet....nee ausser WRS gibt es hier nix vernünftiges an Bootsvermieter.

MY Julia......

MS Nana#6

Lg
Matze


----------



## fyggi1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



Daywalker79 schrieb:


> Gibt es im Mai noch Chancen auf ne Mefo vom Ufer aus....



Moin, 

wenn der Mai so wird wie jedes Jahr, dann solltest Du die Fischerei auf die frühen Morgen-, bzw. späten Abendstunden legen um so den Hornhechten auszuweichen ! 

Konnte mit dieser Taktik in den letzten Jahren immer recht gute Fische fangen, die allerdings nur mit der Fliegenrute gefangen wurden und den Blinker anderer Angler verschmähten...

Gruss
fyggi1


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Am Wochenende Norresskov, Mommark und Kegneas befischt.....leider ohne was maßiges zu bekommen. Ich denke das Wasser war noch viel zu kalt.

Lg Matze


----------



## fyggi1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

@ matze2004

Sach mal, gehst Du gar nicht mehr fischen ?! 

Wird doch zur Zeit ganz gut gefangen bei Euch und so ein Feedback von einem "Einheimischen" kurz vor Beginn der Angelurlaube hätte mal was...

Bald gehts los !!!

Gruss


----------



## GraFrede (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Ja genau. Finde ich auch. Als Einheimischer Profi. Aber ich bin derzeit auch wenig unterwegs, da beruflich immer sehr eingespannt.|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Wir haben auch Hochsaison in unseren Betrieb hier und mir fehlt die Zeit.
War heute aber los von 16.00-18.30 Uhr, Strand Nygård, nix maßiges dabei....
Habe in 3 Wochen Urlaub, da wirds rappeln !!!!

Lg
Matze


----------



## Nordjockel (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Kann jemand berichten, wie es momentan aussieht?

Sind die Fänge schon besser geworden?

Ich fahre nämlich kommendes WE nach Mommark.
Über ein paar Infos und Tipps wäre ich dankbar |supergri.

Gruß
Jockel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Ich war heute nach Feierabend mal los. Ergebnis waren 2 Fische verloren und einmal 45er Silber.
Gefangen auf Spöket 18gr. weiss.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin Matze,

Petri Heil - toller Fisch!!! So etwas möchte ich auch gerne mal fangen. Wir besuchen dieses WE ein "Meerforellenseminar" und dann können die Fische kommen...
Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Waveman (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Werde am Samstag mal wieder auf Als/Kegneas aufschlagen und bis Mitte der Woche da bleiben. Da ich meistens auf Kegneas bleibe und meistens auch dort fische (Kegneas am Damm Richtung Leuchtturm, Kegneas End bei den Windmühlen, Kegneas Farge) mal die Frage an die Locals wo es Z.Zt. denn noch lohnt. War im November mal je einen Tag in Arnkil und Stevning, war auch nicht schlecht, hatte auch Fisch aber Ostsee ist halt nicht Fjord... Was denkt Ihr? Freue mich über input  |supergri - Danke und Gruß Stefan


----------



## fyggi1 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Stefan,

da hast Du ja fast alle Hotspots schon befischt ! Fahre seit Jahren nach Als und genau dies sind die Plätze die auch ich befische... Meiner Meinung nach ist kein anderer Platz nötig. Lass mich aber gerne belehren...

Noch 5 Wochen dann bin ich wieder auf Als !!!

Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hej shad, na dann hör man schön zu wie das läuft  ich glaube ihr seit ja bald wieder hier oder???, dann gehn wir doch vllt mal los.

Bis dann
Matze


----------



## rotnase (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

hallo matze
toller fisch,lass noch ein paar übrig am 21.4.bin ich in fyvshav für 1 woche.#h

gruß rotnase


----------



## harzer-bub (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

komme gerade von Als eine woche oben gewesen aber da Familienurlaub, leider nur dreimal losgewesen.
am Montag eine 55ger im Norden, steife Brise voll auf Land so wie ichs mag
Mittwoch abends in Norreskoven auch schön wind von vorn aber zu doll aufgewühlt ständig kraut am Blech, nicht ein Zupper dann noch mal nach Norden gewechselt waren schon 4 Angler aus BTF, 
aber die hatten wies aussah auch nix
Donnerstad aben nochmal Lomsomade geiler wind für die Fliege, schön seitlich auf die Wurfhand hab ordentlich strecke gemacht aber nicht ein zupper oder Nachläufer, zwei Hamburger die entgegen kamen hatten auch nix.
Futter scheint schon reichlich da zu sein zumindest im Flachen schon etliche Garnelen und Asseln unterwegs
die 55ger hatte übrigens nen ca 15cm Tobi inhaliert.


----------



## wolfgangfro (17. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Rotnase, ist genau auch meine Ecke auf Als. Bin vom 12.5. -20.5
auf Als. Würde mich auf einen Bericht freuen!! Mfg wolfgang


----------



## rotnase (20. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

hallo wolfgangfro
wird gemacht,


gruß rotnase #h


----------



## fyggi1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin,

in den letzten beiden Wochen wurde recht gut gefangen und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Urlaub ! Ab dem 28.04. bin ich für 1 Woche auf Kegnaes und werde nach Rückkehr berichten...

@ matze2004

Vielleicht hast Du ja bis dahin noch nen Update parat ?!

Gruss


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Komme gerade nach einer Woche von Als und es ist zur Zeit nicht berauschend. Habe außer einer kleinen ca. 30cm, nichts bekommen.


----------



## SebastianSottek (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Good Morning,

ich war gestern für 2 Stunden unterwegs (Kegnaes) und habe eine 38 cm und 45 cm Meerforelle gefangen. Heute abend gehts in die Brandung und morgen früh wird wieder den Meefo´s nachgestellt.  

Glg...#6


----------



## wolfgangfro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin , Moin!! Bin ab 12. 5. auf Als/Kaegneas. Auf was sind sie gefangen worden: Blinker oder Fliege!. Mfg Wolfgang


----------



## wolfgangfro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Lovefield1. Auch Kein Dorsche vom Ufer?? Mfg wolfg.


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

MOIN zusammen

Ich war vom 28.4-30.4 auf der Insel
28.4 1x42cm auf Stripper weiß, 1x45cm vor`m Kescher wieder ab. Alle im Norden (Ferikoloni) der Insel
Poels Rev 1xMeFo vor der Rutenspitze gesehen, wollte aber nicht..
29.4 1x45cm auf Fliege (schwarz) über´m Blinker viele MeFos an der Oberfläche springen gesehen.
30.4 1x43cm Stripper weiß


----------



## wolfgangfro (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

*Hallo "Fish & Chips"*: Danke für den Bericht! Bin vom 12.5.-20.5. auf Als. Da habe ich ja noch Hoffnung. (Angle auch gerne mit "Stripper". Fangbericht folgt. 
P. S. ( Dorsch vom Ufer?) MfG Wolfg.#d


----------



## wolfgangfro (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

*Hallo fisch & Chips*. Noch ne Frage: (Ferikoloni)im Norden. ist das eine Ortschaft oder Strand oder Campinganlage. Kenn ich nicht, würde es aber mal probieren aufgrund deines Berichts. Besten dank im voraus Wolfg


----------



## Fish&Chips (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

HALLO wolfgangfro
Ist au Tf der Insel oben links. Wenn du ins Touri-büro gehst gibt es da ne Karte zum Angelschein dazu. "FISKERI guide" heißt die. Dort ist der Platz mit erwähnt...wird wohl der Platz/Strand dort sein oder auch der Parkplatz selbst. DORSCHE WÜRDE ICH SELBST GERNE MAL DABEI ERWISCHEN...also nix Dorsch. War ja auch tagsüber dort.


----------



## wolfgangfro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

halli fish & chips, danke für die tipps, . dorsche habe ich gefangen kaegnes ende. an den windrädern vorbei, auf die westseite zu, steilhang runter, langsam richtung vestermark angeln (bei auflandigem wind)-. gegen abend dorsche bis 60cm, auf blinker grünsilber. 1.-7 oktober 2011. aber auch andre haben die woche dorsche v. Ufer gefangen!


----------



## Trout 6 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo zusammen,#h

2 Wochen Urlaub auf der Insel Als sind rum.

Am Angelplatz *Holm* konnte ich 2 Meerforellen ( je 43 lang, 700g ) und 1 Hornhecht fangen.#6

Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder zur Insel Als. ( wenn nicht schon früher )

Gruss Jens


----------



## wolfgangfro (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Fans, war vom 12.5.-20.5.  auf Als! Eines vorweg:
  Meerforellen bissen nicht auf Blinker (egal ob trüb oder klares Wasser) Bin dann schnell umgestiegen auf Sbrilolino mit auffälligen Fliegen (orange od.  pink) Ergebnis: 3 Untermaßige, eine 55er Meerforelle und
  einen 50er Dorsch. Auf Blinker ging nur Hornhechte. Alle Bisse waren auf Kagneas/Westseite. Gammelpoel und Pols Rev. Ich liebe diese Insel, deshalb bekommt sie noch ein paar Chancen. 
*MfG  Wolfgang*


----------



## guttata (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo zusammen,

was tut sich denn so auf der Insel? - Wollte am Wochenende ein wenig die Rute schwingen, hat jemand um diese Jahreszeiten einen Ortstip für mich? Würde gerne mit der Fliege fischen.

Danke an alle im Voraus

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Made1965 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo erstmal,
Ich bin seit jahren auf Alsen Zuhause. Kann sagen zu jeder Jahreszeit da ich ein Haus zur Dauermiete habe. 
Als ich vor Jahren in Stevning bei einem Sommer Urlaub spazieren gegangen bin und einen Angler aus Kopenhagen beim Spinnfischen zugesehen habe, der auch in dem Moment eine Mefo gefangen hat, wurde ich von einem Fieber befallen. Das Mefo Fieber.......
Ich glaube das kennt jeder, der schon mal eine Mefo gefangen oder gesehen hat wie jemand eine von diesen Biestern gefangen hat. Mir ging es auf jedenfall in dem Augenblick so. Na ja, nun sitzt ich hier im Haus und weiß eigentlich sehr wenig wann, welche farbe der Blinker oder bei welchem Wind man eine Mefo fangen kann. Ich weiß man brauch 1000 Wurf für eine Mefo. Ich habe gefühlte 5000 schon hinter mir. Kleine habe ich auch schon gefangen, aber untermaßig halt. Also zurück ins Meer.
Bin jetzt bis zum 12.10 hier. Vieleicht kann mir ja mal einer von euch einen Tip geben. Bin meistens in Stevninig zugange.
Gruß


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin .

Made 1965 es gibt einen Angelführer für Als von der Rapsbande empfehlenswert.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## dennisG (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Die von der rapsbande ist echt gut allerdings sind die von northguiding noch besser echte satellitenaufnahmen und so echt empfehlenswert!!!!


----------



## Der Goldaal (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Die Bücher sind gut.
Aber.... manchmal vermitteln sie doch den Eindruck, dass dort alles voller Fisch ist . Und das ist denn nun doch nicht so.
Sie helfen einem auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich in der Gegend nicht so auskennt. Nur finden und fangen bleibt einem noch selbst überlassen. 


Ach sorry, jetzt habe ich mich anstecken lassen und am Thread Thema ein wenig vorbei geredet. Aber jetzt war ich schon fertig. Sorry, aktuelle Fänge habe ich keine zu berichten.


----------



## fyggi1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



Made1965 schrieb:


> Bin meistens in Stevninig zugange.



Moin,

da ich langjähriger Alsurlauber bin ist der von Dir genannte Platz einer meiner Lieblingsplätze und hat mich noch nie enttäuscht ! Sehr fischig bei SW-Wind und angetrübtem Ufersaum... Da ich nur mit der Fliege fische, hat sich eine Intermediateschnur bewährt und Fliegen im Garnelendesign. 

Tja, ansonsten hast Du ja mehr als genug fängiger Stellen vor der Tür und solltest nicht das Problem haben eine gute Mefo zu fangen. Der Angelführer von North-Guiding ist zu empfehlen. Komme leider erst wieder Ende April in den Genuss aus Als zu fischen...

Viel Erfolg !!!

Gruss


----------



## Bellyman (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Als-Angler,

Bellywife und ich waren die letzten Jahre immmer am Horsensfjord auf Meerforellen unterwegs. Dort kennen wir viele Hotspots und fangen gut:l; aber diesmal waren wir zu langsam und "unser Haus" war ausgebucht.#q
Jetzt haben wir ein Haus in Broager gefunden. Wer kann uns ein paar Tips geben|kopfkrat#c; oder noch besser: Ist jemand ab dem 24.03.2013 dort oben und zeigt uns ein paar geheime Stellen?|supergri


----------



## dennisG (19. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin Moin bellyman und -Frau!
Sind ab Samstag für sieben Tage wie jedes Jedes Jahr im Nachbar Ort Egernsund!

Ganz ehrlich bei der aktuellen Wetterlage weiß ich angesehen von den Fjorden auch nichtbwo wir Fischen sollen!

Viel Erfolg Gruß Dennis


----------



## Trout 6 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin,#h

Kann jemand berichten,wie es monentan mit den Fängen von Meerforellen und Dorsch aussieht?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Waveman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



Trout 6 schrieb:


> Moin,#h
> 
> Kann jemand berichten,wie es monentan mit den Fängen von Meerforellen und Dorsch aussieht?
> 
> Gruß Jens


 
Würde ich auch gerne wissen... #c


----------



## KeildieHafenratte (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Narbendes zusammen,


Um hier mal ein wenig Licht ins dunkel zu bringen : Wir sind seit Samstag hier auf Alsen und stellen mehr oder weniger allen beflossten Tieren nach - Hering , Mefo und Dorsch.  Angeln vom Boot aus auf Dorsch und mit der Wathose auf Mefo .

Dorsche konnten wir bis dato verhaften eine gute Meerforelle allerdings leider nicht . hatten zwar vereinzelte Kontakte aber diese eher kleinere Kaliber und bei gefühlten 2000 Würfen ca 2 pro Nase . Bei Wasser teamperaturen um 3 grad allerdings nachvollziehbar .  Es geht jetzt gleich los und ich Versuchs nochmal im Fjord , um nem ollen Abendbrot aus dem Wege zu gehen . Wetter ist bei Nebel gefühlten 3 Grad und Wind nicht besonders angenehm ,  aber vielleicht schmeckst den Biestern ... Alternativ kommt das powerpack mit ans Wasser ;-)

Ps: heringe sollen laut einheimischen abends in Augustenborg Einlaufen, gesehen habe ich allerdings noch keine ! 

in diesem Sinne ziehe ich los und Berichte falls Erfolge zu verbuchen !!

Beste grūsse 

Keil


----------



## Angler9999 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

... und gab es noch Erfolg?

Ich werde Sa für ne Woche anreisen. Evtl. Kannst du ne PN senden, wenn du hier nicht posten willst.


Petri


----------



## fyggi1 (15. April 2013)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... und gab es noch Erfolg?
> 
> Ich werde Sa für ne Woche anreisen. Evtl. Kannst du ne PN senden, wenn du hier nicht posten willst.
> 
> ...



Moin,

von mir aus gerne öffentlich, denn auch ich bin ab kommenden Samstag für 1 Woche auf der Insel und bin für Infos im Bezug auf Meerforelle auch interessiert !

Gruss


----------



## KeildieHafenratte (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Bon jour Zusammen,

also ich hatte letzte Woche keine Erfolge mehr zu verzeichnen, ich vermute einfach mal das es noch zu kalt war, wobei ja bei ähnlichen Konstellation an andren Küsten auch Fische gefangen wurden. Ich habe allerdings wirklich alles ausprobiert, von diversen sonst immer fängigen Ködern bis zu allen Hotspots. Jetzt ists ja aber die Woche recht warm (wir hatten noch Schnee/Graupel schauer) daher gehts sicher jetzt los. Da wirds wohl dann im Fjord als erstes los gehn, wo sich das Wasser erwärmt. Unsere Kontakte waren allerdings auch 50/50 also 2 an der offenen Küste und 2 im Fjord. 

Ich werde Anfang Mai noch mal eine Woche in Abenra (schreibt man das so ? war noch die da) verbringen und dann sicherlich auch ein paar mal auf die jagt gehen. Wie ich hörte sollen die Heringe jetzt aber auch vollgas geben und wenn die einziehen, sind die Chancen auf nen richtig schönen Fisch für den Grill ja sicher auch da ... in diesem Sinne euch allen viel Erfolg !


Beste Grüße 

Keil


----------



## Angler9999 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Danke schön für die paar Zeilen.

Ich habe gestern die Information bekommen, das das Wasser ü 7 Grad hat. Die wärmste Stelle hatte 9 Grad.

Somit geht es zumindest damit aufwärts. Fänge waren dort allerdings von gestern nicht zu hören.

Wo sollte man Erfahrungsgemäß zuerst probieren Fisch zu suchen.
(Ich war noch nie aus Als)
Im Fjord eher südlich oder östlich oder sogar nördlich?

Samstag erfolgt die Anreise. (freu)


----------



## wolfgangfro (26. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Angler9999, habe heute erst gesehen das du auf Als bist, sonst hätte ich dir Tipps geben können . Bin  ab Mitte Mai auf Alsen. Gammelpoel, Kegneas Ende und Stevning waren immer gute Plätze, berichte mal. MfG wolf.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Zurück nach einer Woche Als.
In Stevning waren wir drei mal, wegen Westwind. Also auflandig.... So dachten wir eine gute Idee. Nur einmal Fischkontakt. 42cm schwimmt wieder.
Etwas nördlich waren dann etwa 6 Angler ohne Fisch.
Östlich Momark und im Süden waren weitere Nullnummern.
Wie gut, das wir den Tag immer geteilt oder gedrittelt haben. Viele Tipps halfen uns weiter trotzdem 2-4 Fische täglich zu erwirtschaften. Es war Arbeit. Etwa 10 Std draussen.
Im kleinen Fjord konnte man immer eine Steelhead bekommen. 
Auf der Halbinsel Broager war es ebenso schwer einen Fisch zu suchen, wie woanders an der Aussenseite. Oben in Abenraa und kurz südlich waren nur kleine Fische. Insgesamt knapp 20 Fische zu zweit. Einige kurz vor dem Kescher releast.

Das Gleiche erging den anderen Anglern.
Was aber wiederum schön war, waren die netten Angler dort.
Die Dänen gaben uns gute Tipps und das gefühl willkommen zu sein. Letztendlich sicherlich auch, weil wir fast alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt haben und nicht wie die Axt im Walde.....
Weitere Highlights waren die Robbe, die vor uns gespielt hat, sowie die Schweinswale die einem die Natur spüren lassen hat.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0504c9uj1.jpg


----------



## wolfgangfro (27. April 2013)

*!*

Hallo Angler9999. Läßt ja hoffen, was ihr so gefangen habt! Meine Frage: Gammelpoel, Kegneas Ende, Drejet, Mommark/Campingplatz Süd, sind bevorzugte Plätze von mir, was lief dort?? Mfg Wolfg.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

In Mommark lief so wie an der offenen Seite lief wenig. Zu wenig.
War noch zu kalt das Wasser, so die Vermutung. 5 Grad.
Im Fjord konnten bis zu 7 Grad gemessen werden.

Das ganze ändert sich sicher die Tage.


----------



## fluefiske (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo,
ich bin vom 4.5. - 18.5. auf der Halbinsel Broager.Bis dahin wird sich das Wasser hoffentlich etwas erwärmt haben.

@ Angler9999
Ich habe mir von NORTH GUIDING den Angelführer ALS gekauft und auch schon studiert.Leider steht da nix über die fischereilichen Möglichkeiten auf Broager.Könntest Du was dazu schreiben,denn das wäre quasi vor meiner Haustür.

@ Wolfgang
Bis Du eintriffst,habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich schon einige Strandabschnitte durchgepflügt .Wenn Du interessiert bist,könnte man sich ja mal treffen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## wolfgangfro (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo@ Angler999. Danke für die Info!!

Hallo @ Fluefiske/Erich. Klingt gut das Angebot. Ich bin mit meiner Frau in Mommark vom 11.5.-18.5. Schicke die über PN dann mal meine Handy-Nr. Würde sagen ich fische meine bekannten Ecken ab und wir treffen uns mal 3Tage später oder so. Bis dann Wolfgang#h


----------



## fluefiske (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Wolfgang,
wäre schön,wenn wir uns treffen könnten.

Ich habe Dir eine Mail geschickt mit meiner Handy-Nummer.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Windelwilli (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Bin auch mit Family vom 04.05-11.05. auf der Insel.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal? #h


----------



## Angler9999 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Ich war an der westseite von Broager. Hier ist es flach. Bei auflandig Wind kannst du hier enorm Strecke machen.
An der ostseite ist suelich bis ans Ufer Blasentang. Mittig wird es besser.

Mein Tipp ist Stevning und etwas drüber die ganze Strecke bis nach oben.
Weiterhin ganz im süden von Als.
Wenn es stürmisch wird, dann bei Sonderburg 500 m nördlch der Autobahnbrücke.
Oder Nybol Nor da ist es auch gut.


----------



## fluefiske (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo,

@ Angler9999
Danke für Deine Empfehlungen,werde es mir anschauen #6.

@ Willi
Schick Dir eine PN.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



wolfgangfro schrieb:


> Hallo@ Angler999. Danke für die Info!!
> 
> Hallo @ Fluefiske/Erich. Klingt gut das Angebot. Ich bin mit meiner Frau in Mommark vom 11.5.-18.5. Schicke die über PN dann mal meine Handy-Nr. Würde sagen ich fische meine bekannten Ecken ab und wir treffen uns mal 3Tage später oder so. Bis dann Wolfgang#h


Hallo fluefiske!
Für Broager brauchst du den Angelführer von Südjütland ! dann hast du mehr als genug Infos ! 
Ich favorisiere Skelde mark Richtung Westen !
Petri Heil


----------



## wolfgangfro (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

So, melde mich zurück aus Alsen. 11.5.-18.5. 2013.
2 Meerforellen, davon eine untermaßig, ich glaube, ich habe noch nie so viel Plätze und Köderwechsel veranstaltet wie diesmal#q Aber den anderen Anglern erging es nicht besser, selbst die 2 Wochen da waren. im Angelladen sagte man mir im Fjord läuft mehr. War aber nicht:c. Wer war noch da in der Zeit??


----------



## fluefiske (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo,
bin auch wieder von Broager,ganz in der Nähe von ALS,zurück.
Es war die erwartete schwierige Fischerei auf Meerforellen.
In der ersten Woche hatte ich 3 leichte Zupfer,wahrscheinlich Hornhechte,die mal am Streamer lutschen wollten - das war alles.
Durch eine Inspiration habe ich dann am Sonntag einige besondere Wurmimitationen gebunden und auch promt 2 MeFos und 2 Hornhechte mit der Fliegenrute gefangen - das war auf Kegnaes.
Auch mit Sbirolino und Wurmfliege fing ich von beiden Arten einige.Insgesamt waren es 8 MeFos,die Größte 50cm,die anderen zwischen 40cm und 43cm.Dazu kamen noch 11 Hornhechte.
Oft habe ich die Stellen gewechselt,wobei mir der Angelführer ALS von NORTH GUIDING sehr behilflich war.Besonders das Finden der Parkplätze wurde dadurch sehr erleichtert.
Spass hat mir diese Art der Fischerei zu jedem Zeitpunkt gemacht.Vielleicht auch deshalb,weil es nicht so einfach ist und dem Angler alles an Zähigkeit abverlangt,körperlich und auch psychisch .
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,daß ich diese Gegend in den nächsten Jahren mal wieder besuchen werde.
Viel Glück hatte ich auch mit dem Wetter,fast 2 Wochen strahlender Sonnenschein.Jeden Abend hatte ich die Rübe verbrannt,sah immer aus wie ein Feuermelder |bigeyes.
Einen Tag war ich mit Wolfgang unterwegs.Er zeigte mir seine geheimsten Topstellen,nur die Fische wussten nix davon #h.Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag.




Alter Kämpfer schrieb:


> Hallo fluefiske!
> Für Broager brauchst du den Angelführer von Südjütland ! dann hast du mehr als genug Infos !
> Ich favorisiere Skelde mark Richtung Westen !
> Petri Heil


 
Danke noch nachträglich für Deine Info,die mich aber vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr erreicht hatte.
Aber die Gedankenübertragung musste funktioniert haben,denn bei Skelde habe ich mich des Öfteren herumgetrieben.Auch eine schöne Ecke.

Gruß Erich


----------



## wolfgangfro (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Fans! Melde mich zurück aus Alsen, (31.8.-6.9.)
Im Fjord lief nix, nur offene Küste. Auf Fliege nur untermaßige. Auf Blinker (Kupferfarbe)  eine 60er und 50er.
Tipp: Brandungrute mitnehmen, Plattfisch fast überall.
Petri Heil Wolf.


----------



## fyggi1 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie läuft es zur Zeit mit der Fischerei auf Meerforellen ?! Bin für jede Info dankbar...

Gruss


----------



## porscher (18. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

hat jemand erfahrung, ob man im norden der insel(nordborg) gut auf plattfisch gehen kann? ich war dort mal im frühling und fand es dort sehr flach. bin nun ende oktober dort...wollte es evtl. dort direkt vom strand versuchen.


----------



## fyggi1 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wie läuft es zur Zeit mit der Fischerei auf Meerforellen ?! Bin für jede Info dankbar...
> 
> Gruss



Bin bestens informiert worden ! Danke...

Gruss


----------



## wolfgangfro (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wie läuft es zur Zeit mit der Fischerei auf Meerforellen ?! Bin für jede Info dankbar...
> 
> Gruss


Hallo fyggi1, versuch es mal Kegneas Ende, Spitze und 500m Richtung Drejet. 
Richtung Gronmark bis zu den Windrädern. In den Fjorden nur kleine Meerforellen. Gammelpoel und Polsrev null Kontakt. Ebenso Drejet/Leuchtturm. Stand vom 7.9. MfG Fromms


----------



## fyggi1 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Moin,

genannte Stellen habe ich unter anderem aufgesucht, jedoch nur Nullnummer geschoben ! 

Bester Abschnitt war Mommark, denn dort war ordentlich Fisch unterwegs und ich konnte eine 52iger auf Fliege fangen... Habe an diesem Strand 2 x für gut eine halbe Stunde im Fisch gestanden und konnte keine weitere zum Landgang überreden ! Alle Fliegen in Form von Mustern und Grössen ausprobiert. 

Halt die typische Fischerei im Herbst...

Gruss


----------



## wolfgangfro (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo, für Kagneas Ende hätte ich eigentlich was erwartet. War immer gut für eine Überraschung, (Dorsche u. Meerforellen). Zumindest gegen Abend#c#c 
Mfg Fromms#h


----------



## unloved (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Zur Zeit jemand vor Ort und kann sagen ob was geht?


----------



## unloved (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Offenbar nicht ☺
Kennt denn jemand gute Herbstplätze? Bin momentan oben und bisher eine Niete.


----------



## baal666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hey !!!

Ich muss es doch auch nochmal versuchen...

Ich bin nächste Woche für 3 Tage auf Als, genauer in Skovmose.
Habe bisher eher Infos für den Frühling gefunden...hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps für den Herbst !?

Werde Spinn als auch Fliegenrute dabei haben.
Blinker ist für mich klar...
Bei den Fliegen bin ich noch unsicher...habe ein paar Garnelen und Tangläufer gebunden...noch etwas was ich unbedingt dabei haben sollte !?
Und macht es überhaupt Sinn mit einer WF floating Schnur !?

Und vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ein paar Ideen wo ich Mitte November ganz gute Chancen habe Fisch zu finden...freu mich auch über den ein oder anderen Dorsch. 


lg und danke Jan


Edit:
Achso wenn möglich wäre der südliche Teil interessant...werde wegen der Familie nicht soooo viel Zeit haben und möchte ungern Zeit im Auto verschwenden.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Jan,
bis auf die üblichen genannten Stellen kann ich Dir leider auch nichts empfehlen und von der Fusselpeitsche hab ich gar keine Ahnung.
Aber mal eine Frage: Du schreibst, du bist drei Tage auf Als.
Verrätst Du mir vlt. den Anbieter? 
Wir haben schon öfter mal was in der Ecke für nur ein paar Tage gesucht, aber bei den bekannten Ferienhaus Anbietern ist ja eine Woche das Minimum. Und eine Woche bezahlen, aber nur drei Tage bleiben ist uns dann auch wieder zu teuer. 

Gruß,  Andreas 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baal666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Andreas !!!

Also habs über Dansommer gefunden...gits aber auch bei anderen Anbietern. Ich glaube wirklich günstig bekommt man sie aber quasi nur last minute.
Hab die Tage erst gebucht und war von 280 auf 120€ "reduziert"...

lg Jan


----------



## MS aus G (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

@Windelwilli, oder Andreas,

 ich bin mal der Meinung, das, wenn Du die 2 oberen Anbieter mal persönlich anruftst, das sie Dir auch ein Angebot über 3 Tage machen können!!! Ich weis es zwar nicht, aber ich kann mir es eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das sie sagen werden, bei uns muss für eine Woche gebucht werden!!! Es sei denn Du willst in der Hauptferiensaison dort Urlaub machen!!!

 Bei dem 2. Anbieter gibt es auf der HP z.B. auch Häuser zu Tagespreisen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## fyggi1 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hallo Jan,

zur Herbstsaison läuft es ganz gut in Stevning bzw. Mjels und Stegsvig ! 

Diese Stellen liegen zwar nicht im Süden der Insel, aber mit einer halben Stunde Autofahrt schnell zu erreichen. Garnelenmuster sind OK und ne Floatingschnur auch, aber eine Intermediateschnur macht die Fischerei deutlich einfacher.

In der Nähe von Skovmose kannst Du ganz gut am Drejet und an den Windrädern auf Kaegnes fischen !

Viel Erfolg und Spaß  wünsche ich...

Gruß


----------



## baal666 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Insel ALS/DK*

Hey !!!

Kurze Rückmeldung von meinem Kurzurlaub...
Wetter war ganz gut und bin auch ein paar Stunden ans Wasser gekommen.

Versucht habe ich es bei Gammel Pöl...links rum als auch rechts rum...bei Dreyby und was mir sehr gut gefallen hat beim Hummelvig.
War alles dabei von Ententeich bis ordentlich Welle. Los bin ich entweder vor Sonnenaufgang oder Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang.

Fliege konnte ich leider nicht so viel probieren wie ich dachte, weil der Wind die ganze Zeit zu stark oder voll auf die  Wurfhand blies. Da bin ich einfach nicht geübt genug für und hab auch nicht das optimale Gerät...

Also fast nur mit der leichten Spinnrute und Blinkern zwischen 12 und 20g geworfen.

Kontakte hatte ich einen morgens beim Hummelvig relativ weit draußen und dann ist am letzten Abend doch noch eine hängen geblieben. #6

Hat mich extrem gefreut, weil ich gezielt eine sehr kleine Buhne, wo genau die Windkante/Strömungskante verlief, beackert habe. Fällt mir mit meiner wenigen Erfahrung nicht immer leicht solche Plätze zu erkennen...umso schöner wenn dann mal ein Plan aufgeht. :q

Biss war spektakulär ca. 5m vor mir...incl. Sprung.
Drill deswegen leider viel zu schnell aber an meiner leichten selbstgebauten Rute dann doch ein großer Spaß.

Knappe 50cm und strahlend silber...sehr geil meine erste Maßige und die musste dann auch mit.

Mitte November gehts nochmal für 3 Tage und nem Kumpel für einen reinen Angeltrip hoch...und ich bin schon extrem gespannt.

lg und danke für die Tipps 

Jan

*
*


----------

